# Not feeling comfortable



## Bananaheadcase (30/11/17)

Hi, 

I’ve been vaping for just over 2 years now. And just recently bought my first mech mod- the Pulse BF box mod (a tony b project). 

I’ve learnt my ohms law and bat safety. And I’m running a single 18650 25r - but my dual coil set up is reading at 0.11ohms. From my understanding that’s dangerously low and don’t feel comfortable vaping on that even though the vape store assembled it for me and ran through steps with me as per the norm. 

What coils would you suggest for me? To be extra safe. Pre-built will help cause I’m not into building my own yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (30/11/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve been vaping for just over 2 years now. And just recently bought my first mech mod- the Pulse BF box mod (a tony b project).
> 
> ...



I wouldn't build below 0.2 on that battery. Currently you would be pulling 38 amps and 160W @4.2v at nominal voltage 3.7v your still pulling 34 amps and 125W. Thats way over what the 25R is rated safe at. 
0.2 at b3.7v will be 18.5 amps and 69W and at 4.2v its a healthy 21 amps and 88W - which the 25R will handle perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (30/11/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve been vaping for just over 2 years now. And just recently bought my first mech mod- the Pulse BF box mod (a tony b project).
> 
> ...


You can take battery voltage (4.2V) and divide by resistance (0.11ohms) to get amp draw. I.e. 4.2/0.11 = 38.11 Amps.
Since the 25r is a 20 amp cell I would be cautious about the boob that said this was safe....
I would say 15 amp draw or less is safe. A 0.3 ohm coil would give you a 14amp draw I.e. 4.2/0.3 =14.

Most premade coils should have a ohm figure wich is more or less or you could pop into one of many vape stores and ask them to build you a 0.3 ohm or higher coil.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Hi @Bananaheadcase 

Welcome to the forum

Certainly does NOT sound safe to be building a 0.11 ohm coil on a Samsung 25R
That battery has a max continuous discharge rating of about 20A - see the Mooch table below:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/#post-600635

At 0.11 ohms and assuming no volt drop, a fresh 4.2V battery will draw 38 amps. That is certainly higher than the comfortable level for that battery.

You need to also factor in a safety margin. So I would say around 15A for that battery. So about 0.3 ohms or higher should be fine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Lol, @Christos - we were typing at the same time - hehe
Check out how similar our comments were. 
That's quite amazing. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/17)

Greyz said:


> So I'm a boob now? I do 0.2 on my 25R's without issue. You and I both know theres no ways your getting 4.2v to the coil...
> Rather call me out than call me a name.


lol, you an @Christos were typing your responses at the same time, I doubt he even saw your comment. I believe he was referring to the boob at the vape shop that built that daredevil build

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Greyz (1/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, you an @Christos were typing your responses at the same time, I doubt he even saw your comment. I believe he was referring to the boob at the vape shop that built that daredevil build



My bad  post deleted

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bananaheadcase (1/12/17)

Christos said:


> You can take battery voltage (4.2V) and divide by resistance (0.11ohms) to get amp draw. I.e. 4.2/0.11 = 38.11 Amps.
> Since the 25r is a 20 amp cell I would be cautious about the boob that said this was safe....
> I would say 15 amp draw or less is safe. A 0.3 ohm coil would give you a 14amp draw I.e. 4.2/0.3 =14.
> 
> Most premade coils should have a ohm figure wich is more or less or you could pop into one of many vape stores and ask them to build you a 0.3 ohm or higher coil.



Thank you.  I don’t want to be taking any chances since I love vaping and it’s helped me quit smoking completely. I thought the ohms were too low and haven’t touched my mod since.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Thank you.  I don’t want to be taking any chances since I love vaping and it’s helped me quit smoking completely. I thought the ohms were too low and haven’t touched my mod since.



Good approach you are taking @Bananaheadcase 
By the way, your forum name is classic. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bananaheadcase (1/12/17)

Thanks everyone I had a giggle at the “boob” comment. 

I knew it was too low for the battery and haven’t even picked up my mod, been using my VW mod instead. Will definitely go round to the local and get some coils 0.2/0.3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (1/12/17)

Greyz said:


> My bad  post deleted



You should see it as a compliment. Rarely does one become the thing one desires

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (1/12/17)

Yes, I was referring to the person at the vape shop @Greyz  
TGIF.


----------



## The_Ice (1/12/17)

Well done @Bananaheadcase you deserve a medal for recognizing the danger and asking. It seems you've been paying attention in battery safety class.
If only more people did so...
Now you get a free shot on the nose of the guy that built that coil for you; quickly, before he does it again.
Agree with the advice above, rather aim for +/- 0.25 ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

